
China warms to idea of four more years of Trump presidency - UniIsland
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-15/china-warms-to-idea-of-four-more-years-of-trump-presidency
======
UniIsland
See also:

* Opinion | China’s Man in Washington, Named Trump - The New York Times [1]

* Chuan Jianguo, Build-the-Country Trump,Red star Captain. - YouTube [2]

* Why do so many Chinese people call Donald Trump Chuan Jianguo(川建国)? - Quora [3]

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/20/opinion/sunday/trump-
chin...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/20/opinion/sunday/trump-china-john-
bolton-book.html)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_Ait3Es9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_Ait3Es9k)

[3] [https://www.quora.com/Why-do-so-many-Chinese-people-call-
Don...](https://www.quora.com/Why-do-so-many-Chinese-people-call-Donald-Trump-
Chuan-Jianguo-%E5%B7%9D%E5%BB%BA%E5%9B%BD)

